# Vamp Gown - pic



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

The latest project... my Vamp Gown

I'll get more pictures in better light and with a few close ups to show the details - but I just finished this earlier this evening...








[/


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

You are so freakin' talented with a needle, Ms. Wicked. That is just awesome.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Love those sleeves. Is the neck piece attached to the dress or separate? The outer dress material looks soft almost like a velour? Very nice, Ms. W.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!!!!

Skulkin, the neck collar is a separate piece - it goes around the neck and fastens with velcro. 

Here's a close up of the overlay. Yes, it's a black velvet over red duchess satin. The red contrast is microsuede and is a bit deeper in colour than the pic shows. The back is identical, only I used black microsuede and it laces as well.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Just how many costumes do you plan to wear this year??? 
Awesome work as always M'lady. 

DB


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Dusza Beben said:


> Just how many costumes do you plan to wear this year???



Ha. She's planning on sending some to me!

LOL I wish!

She is good. BTW, did you see her puppy's costume? She entered it in the other forum's contest. Now having a Lab myself, I would love to have her make some larger dog costumes. Ms. Wicked...you have a potential business there ya know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a absolutely gorgeous costume!! you are very talented. what company is the pattern from? (mccalls, simplicity,etc) Not that I would do it justice, like yours, just curious. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

michigal said:


> Ha. She's planning on sending some to me!




Already tried that one michigal!  (Not that the dress would fit me, LOL)

DB


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Awsome Gown I Love the material great contast that took some time to make I know, its good to see such fine work.. Do I get to wear it next year?.LOL


----------



## Exotic Seamstress (May 14, 2006)

That is so pretty!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

wow that looks really great!


----------

